# SUBCUTANEOUS cycle



## ismaele00 (Mar 29, 2016)

Well, after a good amount of reading I've decided to give a try to a Test + EQ cycle with the particularity it will be done through subcutaneous injections.

Why SubQ? First off, out of curiosity, this is going to be my 6th cycle, and I still having IM-anxiety (yes, I know, grow a pair and blah blah blah) so after crossing a while ago with a couple of papers researching on the properties of SubQ Test injections and seen its results (more stable release of testosterone, slower though) I want to give it a try.

Second, I've been lately researching HRT forums and trans-gender (woman to male) and it seems that more and more endocrinologists are letting up to their patients the way the want to inject their testosterone (IM or SQ) without any major issues.
Same thing happens with EQ which is well documented how it works SubQ on its original purpouse targets (plain talk, animals).

I would ideally start on April the 25th, so I'm going to post the cycle I'm planning to do, so you may give me ideas, thoughts, changes... I won't use any oral so I'll be able to properly judge the work SubQ steroids are doing.

*Only thing I'm concerned is about anastrozole use, as it's the first time I'm going to use it (fan of provi + nolva so far), so I'd really appreciate your inputs here (should I have have in hand some nolva just in case?).*
As per the injections I would rotate place injection, 3ml (in 3 pins) on Monday, plus 3ml (in another 3) on Thursday, I'll adapt this protocol if necessary and let you know.

So here we go:

Testosterone enanthate: 750ml x week (Weeks 1-12)
Boldenone undecylenate: 600ml x week (Weeks 1-12)
Winstrol Depot: 50ml EOD (Weeks 10-14)
*Anastrozole: 0.5mg EOD (Weeks 2-14)*
HCG: 500IU x week (Weeks 2-15)

Typical PCT based on clomiphene and nolva.

I believed I've said it all.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2016)

I tried it. Hurt worse than IM.


----------



## lgpaulj (Mar 29, 2016)

I have been doing sub q for over a year with great result; however i am only injecting Test C 200mg in total and 4 injections of NPP 100mg.  I look forward to hearing more about your results.  I love it as I feel so much more in control of my injections.  Best wishes.


----------



## ismaele00 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate your input. I will start with 0,5ml of T and EQ, just to see any sort of anormal reaction.


----------



## ismaele00 (Mar 29, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I tried it. Hurt worse than IM.



Thanks Tool. Any sort of problem besides the pain? What did you use?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2016)

250mg/ml test C. I can put 3ml in a delt with just some soreness the next day. 1ml subq felt like I'd been hit with a bat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2016)

ismaele00 said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate your input. I will start with 0,5ml of T and EQ, just to see any sort of anormal reaction.



That may not be enough oil volume to tell.  Let us know how this goes.


----------



## ismaele00 (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys what do you think about an AI or the combo provi + nolva? In the effectiveness field. I know they work quite different.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2016)

ismaele00 said:


> Guys what do you think about an AI or the combo provi + nolva? In the effectiveness field. I know they work quite different.



Just stick to arimidex or aromasin. Letro if it gets bad. Proviron may help control things. Nolva will only protect from gyno.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 29, 2016)

Isn't the idea of sub q injections the slow release ? How can you pin 3 cc's of test plus the bold?  When I tried it, it left a bubble under my skin for a month from half a cc.  
I would never try a cycle of sub q pins.


----------



## ismaele00 (Mar 29, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Isn't the idea of sub q injections the slow release ? How can you pin 3 cc's of test plus the bold?  When I tried it, it left a bubble under my skin for a month from half a cc.
> I would never try a cycle of sub q pins.



The idea would be 3 different pins on Monday, plus 3 more on Thursday (in three different zones of the abdomen, changing sides). Maybe it's me and I have more fat than the average but I've pinned 0.5ml and it was nothing, I mean no bubbles, no irritation, nothing. One of my best friends is diabetic and he's injecting DAILY 2 to 4 times, with nothing happening (again, water-based solutions).

Needless to say this cycle idea is something I want to try, but it's not God will, I mean if it hurts I will pin IM and I'll let you know whatever the results are; I just want to try it with safety that's why I'm asking.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mickems (Mar 29, 2016)

ismaele00 said:


> The idea would be 3 different pins on Monday, plus 3 more on Thursday (in three different zones of the abdomen, changing sides). Maybe it's me and I have more fat than the average but I've pinned 0.5ml and it was nothing, I mean no bubbles, no irritation, nothing. One of my best friends is diabetic and he's injecting DAILY 2 to 4 times, with nothing happening (again, water-based solutions).
> 
> Needless to say this cycle idea is something I want to try, but it's not God will, I mean if it hurts I will pin IM and I'll let you know whatever the results are; I just want to try it with safety that's why I'm asking.
> 
> Thanks guys.




I personally don't care for injecting sub q. For me it hurts anywhere pin  but,  if it's pinned in my belly, it gives me a really bad belly ache. Btw, You're going to have pin holes all over your body by the time the week ends. It may get old, quick.


----------



## ismaele00 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks mickems.

In fact I'm thinking in lower it to 500mg T + 400mg EQ as I don't far completely comfortable with using arimidex with those dosages (750 + 600) as the most I've used is 500 + 400 so far with provi + nolva, so I guess (I'm open to your suggestions and I really thank you for them) I'll stick to 500 + 400 which I know works fine with the combo provi + nolva, just changing for arimidex, so I'll know how it works for me.

BTW it's two less pins per week.


----------



## DF (Mar 29, 2016)

Best of luck!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 29, 2016)

ismaele00 said:


> The idea would be 3 different pins on Monday, plus 3 more on Thursday (in three different zones of the abdomen, changing sides). Maybe it's me and I have more fat than the average but I've pinned 0.5ml and it was nothing, I mean no bubbles, no irritation, nothing. One of my best friends is diabetic and he's injecting DAILY 2 to 4 times, with nothing happening (again, water-based solutions).
> 
> Needless to say this cycle idea is something I want to try, but it's not God will, I mean if it hurts I will pin IM and I'll let you know whatever the results are; I just want to try it with safety that's why I'm asking.
> 
> Thanks guys.



between GH, slin, B6, B12 ive pinned my ab area a ton, but nothing like this.  The B6 is 2ml, slin 10iu, gh 5iu, b12 .3ml


GL bud


----------



## ismaele00 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks guys. Wow, such a nice community you have in here. I really appreciate your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 30, 2016)

I know my father does sub q HRT. I think it takes slightly longer to get into the the system or absorbs at a slower rate vs. IM. IDK though. Why not IM though?


----------

